# UCLA Film School is NOT taking applications for Fall 2021



## jrchipper (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently UCLA isn't taking applications for Fall 2021 anymore? Does anyone have insight as to why?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2020)

jrchipper said:


> Apparently UCLA isn't taking applications for Fall 2021 anymore? Does anyone have insight as to why?


Huh? Know anything about this @Kira ?


----------



## weeblewobble18 (Jul 31, 2020)

Production/Directing - UCLA School of TFT
					

> Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Production/Directing Program Production/Directing About Courses Apply Staff The Master of Fine Arts degree in Production with an emphasis in Directing is a three-year program designed to … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu
				




"As we are undergoing a comprehensive curriculum review, we will not be accepting applications for Fall 2021. The department plans to resume Graduate Production/Directing admissions for students entering in Fall 2022."


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2020)

weeblewobble18 said:


> Production/Directing - UCLA School of TFT
> 
> 
> > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Production/Directing Program Production/Directing About Courses Apply Staff The Master of Fine Arts degree in Production with an emphasis in Directing is a three-year program designed to … Continue reading →
> ...


That's crazy. I wonder if it's due to COVID.


----------



## dkimg21 (Jul 31, 2020)

From what I could tell, there is a HUGE overhaul going on with the curriculum. The first year was supposed to include a lot of small classes with about 50-60 hours of in-class and out-of-class work ....

I wonder if the change in application reflects that we won't be able to do all of the classes this upcoming quarter. This suuuuucks. I was seriously hoping to meet both the old and new students by my second year, but I guess not.


----------



## Tammy (Aug 5, 2020)

which means UCLA  is a responsible school.


----------



## FirstTimer (Aug 5, 2020)

While Covid isn't the original cause, it most likely had an effect on the decision. Every so often, the university conducts comprehensive reviews of its schools, carried out by neutral third parties (without ties to the school). Basically, last year's internal review recommended a bunch of structural changes, many of which are on the administrative and organizational level. Some of these issues were not new (for example, we've had acting interim department chairs and deans instead of permanent ones).

I think between that, budget cuts, and the pandemic, the school thought it was as good a time as ever to take a pause and devote the time they would've spent on culling a new graduating class to working out these issues instead. In theory, this is a good thing. Fingers crossed that it only leads to an even better UCLA in the future 🤞🏼



Chris W said:


> That's crazy. I wonder if it's due to COVID.


----------



## bruinbrooser (Aug 18, 2020)

Tammy said:


> which means UCLA  is a responsible school.


Lol, everyone is making a lot of assumptions about the school being responsible. They could go online.
1. Is the dean there anymore? When did she leave?
2. Is the chair there anymore? When did she leave?
3. Hmmm, hasn't anyone seen the backlash from the current head of the program when she attempted to run for the WGA?
4. Put it together and you have some dirty dirty stew. Start digging. Talk to the students. You might want to check into USC.


----------



## bruinbrooser (Aug 18, 2020)

FirstTimer said:


> While Covid isn't the original cause, it most likely had an effect on the decision. Every so often, the university conducts comprehensive reviews of its schools, carried out by neutral third parties (without ties to the school). Basically, last year's internal review recommended a bunch of structural changes, many of which are on the administrative and organizational level. Some of these issues were not new (for example, we've had acting interim department chairs and deans instead of permanent ones).
> 
> I think between that, budget cuts, and the pandemic, the school thought it was as good a time as ever to take a pause and devote the time they would've spent on culling a new graduating class to working out these issues instead. In theory, this is a good thing. Fingers crossed that it only leads to an even better UCLA in the future 🤞🏼


LOL. You must work for the school or you are in PR for the school. That's a HEFTY spin on the situation. 
Was the department under investigation by the Chancellor's Office, by chance?
Nice try.


----------

